# how dodgy are you?



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.thesite.org/flash/dodgy.html

58 years and a Â£9500 fine!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You bad person!

Years in prison: 47 Potential fine: Â£7000


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> Years in prison: 47 Potential fine: Â£7000


same here my OMG i am jampotts partner in crime [smiley=argue.gif] :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ooh flippin' 'eck :? 



> Ello, ello, elloâ€¦ what 'ave we 'ere thenâ€¦? You're living close to the edge and it's only a matter of time before you're collared by the Old Bill. You may have fallen on your feet so far, but it won't last forever. Have you ever thought about a more rewarding pastime? (Emotionally that isâ€¦)
> 
> Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:
> 
> Years in prison: 106 Potential fine: Â£7000


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Years in prison: 107 Potential fine: Â£7000 Plus a possibility of the death penalty!


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

31 years in prison and Â£9500, but apparently i could be decapitated in Indonesia


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

41 years for me & Â£7000 fine

if you tick them all Yes you get 132 years & Â£9500 fine plus possibility of the death penalty. If you tick No - you're an angel or a police officer - more likely to get 132 years if you're a copper!


----------



## HH's TT (Mar 6, 2005)

Years in prison: 0 Potential fine: 0

i done cliffs richards..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Years in prison: 61 Potential fine: Â£7000


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Years in prison: 88 Potential fine: Â£7500 Plus a possibility of the death penalty!

.at least id get a chance to catch up on some reading and sleeping.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Crooked

Ello, ello, elloâ€¦ what 'ave we 'ere thenâ€¦? You're living close to the edge and it's only a matter of time before you're collared by the Old Bill. You may have fallen on your feet so far, but it won't last forever. Have you ever thought about a more rewarding pastime? (Emotionally that isâ€¦)

Based on your answers, we have calculated the maximum penalty for your crimes*:

Years in prison: 28 Potential fine: Â£9500 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

What a goody two shoes.

Years in prison: 6 Potential fine: Â£7000


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

sa|tan rules supreme - 121 years but only Â£7k fine ....pahhhh


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

15 years, no fine


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> 15 years, no fine


To be served in the glasshouse, though? :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > 15 years, no fine
> ...


Boom, Boom :lol: :lol:

Loki thinks............"I've had just about enough of his crappy jokes, I'm off". Sorry mate just messing, pleased you got the dog back [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'd have sh1t myself if Jari did a runner.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

74 years and Â£9500 fine Must have been the mince pie....


----------



## ceedubya (Mar 10, 2005)

Years in prison: 132 Potential fine: Â£9500 Plus a possibility of the death penalty

does that make me a bad person ????????


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Years in prison: 38 Potential fine: Â£9500 Plus a possibility of the death penalty


 :lol:


----------

